# TH as a comic strip



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 14, 2019)

I recently came across a copy of TH in the form of a comic strip from 1990 - and a very good one too.

I generally dislike comic strips but this work impresses with the quality of its narrative. It stays very very close to the original text (no Tauriel nor Alfrid at all, if you see my point...).

It is also great fun to leaf through it. The visual rendition, though almost 30 years after, merits a reminder of its existence here. Here is a scan of one page, to offer a general impression of it. TH was a child book; this rendition stays close to that spirit.

The references state that it was illustrated by David Wenzel and adapted by Charles Dixon and Sean Deming. It was published in 1990 (ISBN 0 261 10266 4).


----------



## Ithilethiel (Jul 17, 2019)

Wow what a find Merroe! Good stuff. Thanks for sharing. Though now I'll be searching ebay and Abes for it...lol


----------



## Lych92 (Jul 30, 2019)

Adding this to my Christmas Wish List! <3


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 30, 2019)

Hope you'll find a copy of it, crossing my fingers for you.

PS - If you always feel hungry then don't look at a recent post here: enough of you folks eating me down already...! See: it's also about some fun and laughter here! Feel very welcome on this forum, Lych92!


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 19, 2019)

I have a three-"volume" hardcover German translation of that thing! Copyright of the German translation is 1992.
It's interesting to compare how the three comics volumes progress through the story compared to PJ's three films:
At the end of volume 1, the comic book reaches the meeting of Bilbo and Gollum - no riddles yet.
Volume 2 starts off with the riddles, and takes us to the escape of Bilbo and the Dwarves from the Elven-king's halls.
Volume 3 has them arriving at Lake-Town and covers the rest of the book.
Of course PJ's excessive footage of battles of all sorts in the films is handled very quickly here (though Smaug's attack on Lake Town and his demise does cover two pages).
I would rate it quite useful as an "appetizer" to read the book itself (I was able to read as a pre-schooler due to comics!).


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Aug 19, 2019)

Olorgando said:


> I would rate it quite useful as an "appetizer" to read the book itself



Thanks for informing us about this Olorgando! Much appreciated. I understand German so I'm very interested in what you are sharing here!

Is that German translation a page-by-page kind of thing, with the same graphics? Can you share some formal references (ISBN, etc)?

Due thanks!


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 19, 2019)

Merroe said:


> Is that German translation a page-by-page kind of thing, with the same graphics? Can you share some formal references (ISBN, etc)?
> 
> Due thanks!


Yes, the translation is very much page-by-page, as the page in my volume 2 is identical picture-wise to what you posted above.
ISBN is 3-89311-217-0. Publishers were alpha-comic Verlag.
But I'd also guess that this three-volume set did not have a very large printing (27 years ago) and that I was lucky to get a hold of one.
(But then again I am very much a "Tolkien predator" in bookstores  )


----------

